# "Is that a Maltese?"



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

"No, he's a Havanese."

"A what?"

"A Havanese.... they originated in Cuba, get it Havana?"

Blank stare....

How often have YOU had this conversation?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

4 times TODAY!!!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

More than I can count. I don't get the "is he a Maltese" question, just a "what is he?"


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

No one's ever guessed Maltese (maybe if he was white they might)...usually it's Shih-Tzu or Shih-Tzu-X. Then I get "have a what?" after I tell them what he is.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My oldest girl is almost 9 years old. Between her and her 3 Havanese siblings I have gotten that question over 100 times!!!! 
I think in the long run it is good that so many people dont know - we have cornered the market on the best pups around!!!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I also get the question, "What breeds are mixed to make that?"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> I also get the question, "What breeds are mixed to make that?"


I try to cut that short by adding that they are the Cuban national dog. Of course, with the REAL idiots, that doesn't help, because they don't always know that Havana is the capital of Cuba!:frusty:

With Kodi, the next question I get is, "Do they all have black heads like that?!?!?"ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I heard one person say, "I thought that was a skunk at first". I mostly just tell them she is a mutt. To hard to explain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucile, you must get the "Do they all have black heads like that" comment!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, get used to it. Can't count how many times I've been asked what she is.
Because Tillie is mostly white often times people don't even ASK what she is and probably assume from a distance she is a shih tzu mix... until they get closer and her love and joy radiate through her as she loves on anything that comes her way.. THEN they ask what she is and about 1/2 the time they ask WHEN she is having puppies... sigh.
A lot of people guess "Malti-poo" for her breed...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

He's a Havanese. 
A what?
A Havanese.....they came to the USA from Cuba.
I've never heard of them. He's the cutest dog I've ever seen. Is he always this friendly?
Yes. They're companion dogs and love people.
He sure is cute.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I usually say, "He is a Havanese. They are cousins to the Bichon Frise and Maltese but they come in color."


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

A hava what? Well which one is what? The same? They sure look different ....but really cute and friendly.

They think izzy is the mother of the little one and want to know what did I breed her with (since her coloring is so different) and when she has more puppies can they HAVE one. When I tell them she is not the mother and there will be no puppies the answer is usually ..what pet store did I get them at! I tell them they don't sell them in pet stores and that they were VERY expensive and were a gift to me!

White lies to protect these wonderful dogs! 
Try to explain but really don't want more people looking for them...let's keep it a secret.
Is that selfish??? Or smart!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

That is the very reason that I say she is just a mutt. Besides I live in a little southern town and shih tzus are as good as it gets around her and they sell them in the walmart partking lot for 50-100 dollars. Actually Karen no one has ever asked about the black head because I only tell real dog people what she is.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I took Bobby to the liquor store tonight and a lady came right up and said, "That's either a Maltese or a Havanese." I was surprised that she knew what a Havanese was, number one; but number two, I was surprised that she would ever think he was a Maltese as they are only white.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Many, many times. As Karen does, I usually try to cut it off with the info that he is the National Dog of Cuba. The most asked about breed 'is he a Shih Tzu'? 

Keeper's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Many, many times. As Karen does, I usually try to cut it off with the info that he is the National Dog of Cuba. The most asked about breed 'is he a Shih Tzu'?
> 
> Keeper's Mom


I've gotten Shih Tzu too a few times. There are also enough Lhasas in this area that quite a few people know the difference between a Shih Tzu and a Lhasa, so they assume he's a Lhasa, since he doesn't have a pushed-in nose. Then they are surprised he's so friendly!ound:


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I saw my first havanese in Florida, when we were down that way working. Saw one in a pet smart, and followed the couple around admiring him. Finally asked them what breed it was, and they were very nice and told me all about him. I was fascinated, and started doing research on them. The rest is history, lol. I am glad they took the time to tell me about him. I know it gets annoying. If it is someone who is truly interested, I will take the time to tell them about him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

yep.. I get the same kind of comments..nobody has ever heard of Havanese.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

These comments are too funny. My last one was Other Lady: "Is that a Lhasa-Poo?" Me, thinking What the h*** is that? Me: "No, they are called Havanese." Other Lady: "Oh are you sure they aren't Lhasa-Poos? Because my daughter has a Lhasa-Poo and it looks just like that!" And looks at me skeptically like I have no idea what I'm talking about. 

I was so tempted to say a variety of things, but I was polite and just said that I was sure they were Havanese. Although apparently I hear Lhasa-Poos are all the rage. ound:


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

whimsy said:


> yep.. I get the same kind of comments..nobody has ever heard of Havanese.


Yours looks SO much like a Maltese that I'm sure it throws some folks for a loop.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No one ever believes my 3 are the same breed. Everyone thinks Cassie is a maltese (she is small and white), Dugan a shih tzu, and Brady a bichon. Whatever. They are getting more popular in my area, so they are getting more recognizable.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

One parent at my daughter's school asked me what the other half is? 

Most times I just say, "He's a Havanese. National dog of Cuba, as in Havana. Being originally from Miami, I think it's fitting for me to have a Cuban dog!"


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

For my B&W, I always get Shih Tzu and with my cream colored ones, it's Maltese!


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

I thought about printing a t-shirt,

He is a Havanese, they are Cuban
He was born February 10th 2012, Do The math. 
His name is Paul Anka. Yes, like the singer. 
No You cannot take him home. 
How many times do you think I have heard, "If he's gone....." still not funny. 

ha. Then I decided it was too much to put on a shirt. I have to leave for class 45 minutes early if I am taking him because so many people stop me to see him!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee walked around an art festival with me today. Many, many people asked what breed he is. No one mistook him for a Maltese, but one person asked, "half Pekanese and half what?"


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

When Tammy and I had our meetup/playdate with Tillie and Trooper, we came across this lady that had a small dog (well, lots of them, actually, but only this one pertains to the story). We were 99% sure, from a distance, that her dog was a Havanese. When she approached us coming the opposite way, we asked what breed and sure enough, it was a Hav. BUT the reaction we got to that answer was "________pause________Havanese". You could tell the lady has answered that a million times and was dreading the explanation of what they are. She was delighted to know that our two were Havs also, and that she didn't have to have the dreaded convo about what they are and where they're from, yadda yadda, yadda. 

Speaking of, need to upload pics. Tomorrow morning, I promise.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, that's right! My pics are uploaded but for some reason I can NOT get them to load to the forum, my dh is a computer tech and we have tried several different computers and the pics will NOT load for some reason???


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you get them onto your computer at least? Can you email them to me? I think you got some that I didn't get.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

But ya I get asked that a ton too. 

Pretty sure we all do.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

So I see years' worth of explaining in my future. :suspicious:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Can you get them onto your computer at least? Can you email them to me? I think you got some that I didn't get.


bwhahahahah awesome! LOL you are a GENIUS!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

When we went to collect Dizzie from the breeders they warned us that we would be asked every time we went out,"what breed is he etc",and yes she was right,I don't think I have been out once without some one saying,"oh aren't they sweet,what make are they?"Followed by a Hava what?,Never heard of them!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Stopping in their tracks and pointing 'What is that"? , "He's so sweet" , "I love the happy look on his face"


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

At another grooming salon:

Bather: So, you have a Shih Tzu?

Me: No, a Havanese

Mangaer (laughing/embarassed for the bather): SHE LOOKS NOTHING LIKE A SHIH TZU!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> I try to cut that short by adding that they are the Cuban national dog. Of course, with the REAL idiots, that doesn't help, because they don't always know that Havana is the capital of Cuba!:frusty:


I also go straight for Havanese from Habana - Cuba. They are the national dog of Cuba. Then again, there are the idiots who still give me the blank face, I feel like carrying a map with me to show them what Cuba is! :frusty:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> I feel like carrying a map with me to show them what Cuba is! :frusty:


LOL!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

The funniest thing that has happened to me was a little girl came up, no more than seven, and was like, "Is that a Havanese?" I was so surprised. 

I get all the same question everyone here is reporting, but so far they don't annoy me. I love how people respond to Jasmine, wanting to pet her and cuddle her. Especially older ladies, for some reason . It's funny to me because I am actually so not a small fluffy dog type, though I am learning to appreciate them, of course! But I'm more likely to notice and ask about the big dogs.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Kalico said:


> But I'm more likely to notice and ask about the big dogs.


I am too, some giant dogs are just gorgeous. However, I know my limitations and about 20lbs is it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Kalico said:


> The funniest thing that has happened to me was a little girl came up, no more than seven, and was like, "Is that a Havanese?" I was so surprised.
> .


A lady at the airport once came up to me and asked me if Bumi (he was 2.5 y/o) was a Havanese, I was so happy, I almost...ALMOST hugged her! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The funniest comment I've had about Kodi had nothing to do with his breed, but his color. A little boy in a stroller pointed to Kodi and said, "Look, Mommy! They put the wrong head on that dog!"ound:ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> The funniest comment I've had about Kodi had nothing to do with his breed, but his color. A little boy in a stroller pointed to Kodi and said, "Look, Mommy! They put the wrong head on that dog!"ound:ound:


That's to cute. Gave me a chuckle also.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah your puppy has the wrong head also. lol


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I got a cute little-girl comment one day, too. I took him with me to our local Target (I have a pouch I can wear that I can put him in) and, with his mop top in its full glory, she said, "Look, mommy, that puppy doesn't have any eyes."


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

this happens to me all the time. never heard of that they say. havanese - is that a mixed breed? when I say no I sometimes feel people don't believe me. but I'm okay with it - Charley is the only havanese in my community.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

People usually ask me if Roki is shi tzu, but some other type of questions are making me crazy. People usually ask me if I am going to clip him before the summer because he will suffer under that heavy coat. Than I tell them that it is Cuban dog and that Cuba is tropical country so there is nothing wrong with his long coat which is protecting him from heat and sun. Next comment is usually that I waste time to brush and comb him suggesting that short clip is all I want :frusty:! 
Not long ago I met woman with dog taht looked like hav. Roki wanted to play with him, so we started conversation. She said that she bought him as maltese, but later a frien of hers, who is judge on dog shows told her that he is Queen of England is that dog is a maltese. He said that that's a very nice havanese. She went to the breeder (breeding maltese and havanese) who told her that he had a litter of havs and a litter of maltese almost at the same time. since her boy is solid white, they mixed him with maltese litter. After learning about the breed, she was so happy that theat mix up happened. 
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Not long ago I met woman with dog taht looked like hav. Roki wanted to play with him, so we started conversation. She said that she bought him as maltese, but later a frien of hers, who is judge on dog shows told her that he is Queen of England is that dog is a maltese. He said that that's a very nice havanese. She went to the breeder (breeding maltese and havanese) who told her that he had a litter of havs and a litter of maltese almost at the same time. since her boy is solid white, they mixed him with maltese litter. After learning about the breed, she was so happy that theat mix up happened.
> Marina&Roki


I'm really happy that she is happy with her dog, but what a TERRIBLE mistake for a breeder to make!!! What if she wanted to show the dog?!?!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm really happy that she is happy with her dog, but what a TERRIBLE mistake for a breeder to make!!! What if she wanted to show the dog?!?!


Yes, that's terrible mistake! That boy is really beautifull and both of his parents are champions. Her freind, who is judge, told her that it would be good to show him. She was waiting to get his real pedigree.
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Yes, that's terrible mistake! That boy is really beautifull and both of his parents are champions. Her freind, who is judge, told her that it would be good to show him. She was waiting to get his real pedigree.
> Marina&Roki


Is it common to do DNA testing there? So they can be absolutely sure of his parentage?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

krandall said:


> Is it common to do DNA testing there? So they can be absolutely sure of his parentage?


Breeder did that on his expense. I think he will take care because he payed quite lot of money for that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good to hear! So he is at least trying to put the situation right. 

I think Maltese are very cute, but they are too yappy and excitable for my tastes. I think your friend ended up with the better breed!:biggrin1:

(and, as much work as a Havanese coat can be, I can't imagine keeping a floor-length Maltese coat in show condition!!!)


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Ah your puppy has the wrong head also. lol


Yes, he does, Lucile. Unlike Kodi, Tucker has a black area on his rump also so he isn't as unique looking as Kodi. He's more ordinary looking.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I heard one person say, "I thought that was a skunk at first".


Piper got "that dog looks like a skunk" too. She was in full coat at the time and did kind of look like one from the back


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Yes, he does, Lucile. Unlike Kodi, Tucker has a black area on his rump also so he isn't as unique looking as Kodi. He's more ordinary looking.


Kodi has a spot on his back too. (looks like s tripe now that his hair is long, but it comes from one spot, and the hair splits down the middle)


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think Maltese are very cute, but they are too yappy and excitable for my tastes. I think your friend ended up with the better breed!:biggrin1:


I've been raised with Maltese all my life and, in fact, own one right now. I would say it depends on the dog, but since I've never ever had a yappy one, it must really depend on the owner and good training.


----------

